

Show HN: gif-roulette, bookmarklet to replace all images with random imgur pics - mchail
https://github.com/mchail/gif-roulette

======
FlailFast
Try it on NYTimes or Wapo. Makes the news a lot more interesting/potentially
NSFW.

